# A Beginner's Guide to Ragdolling



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry to those who have seen this before, but I think its a pretty valid tutorial that everyone should pay attention to... 

A Beginner’s Guide To Ragdolling (Tomahawking) | Onboard Magazine


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Legitimate question: Do those ragdoll/tomahawk bails hurt? I see them in videos, and obviously the dudes go back to try again, but since i hope not to be in that position myself...


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> Legitimate question: Do those ragdoll/tomahawk bails hurt? I see them in videos, and obviously the dudes go back to try again, but since i hope not to be in that position myself...


Short answer: yes. 

Long answer: yes, but less if it is soft fluffy pow.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Sort of.. more dazed than hurt initially, then it will hit you at some point with soreness/pain in the next 48 hours.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets just say they are not pleasant.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

steez points if you land on your board and ride out


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> steez points if you land on your board and ride out


That's pure skill... Especially when you look around wondering what happened.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

There is nothing like it. The tranquil sound of deafening silence after your earphones get ripped from your ears. The astonishing disbelief that you are not seriously injured (sometimes). Its a lot like a car crash in the way its seems to happen so quickly and violently.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> steez points if you land on your board and ride out


love when this happens. then you look around and see if anyone saw, kind of like when you make a quick react ninja move to catch something.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha. Totally pulled a 6 off a double black roller on hard pack last weekend. Totally knocked the wind out of me and I was def out for a second or two. I thought I broke a rib, but I think its cool now. 

There was some added scorpion action I'm pretty sure. Could have been that tree I woke up next hitting my helmet too. 

Damn...haven't had one of those in a while. Ouch.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Yo girl, take er easy out there, it's still very early in the season and you want to be there for the long haul.


----------

